# Sony question



## Anniehow (Oct 28, 2008)

Are books you buy at the Sony store for the e-reader "DRMed"?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Probably yes.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I suppose they are somehow.  I can't read them on my Kindle, but I can read them on either of my Sony's (505 and 700) and from my computer.  I don't know exactly what Drm is, I always thought it was just a copy right thing, but maybe I'm just showing my stupid to my new friends here


----------



## MelWat (Feb 15, 2009)

Yes, I'd say they are.  I can read the books from any device registered to my account.  So, I can read them from my computer and my Sony.  

For a while, I had two Sony's, and I could read my books from either one.  A couple of months ago, I gave the second Sony to my mother. Last week, we finally got around to creating an account for her.  When syncing her Sony with her account on her PC, the Sony software came up with a warning about it being registered to a different user and did we want to proceed (yes/no).  We said yes and now the books that I had placed on her Sony to share with her are unreadable.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Typically, Digital Rights Managed (DRM) titles are authorized via a Personal ID or PID that is embedded in the reading software or in the device’s firmware. That means that you can read DRM protected books only on a registered devise, which includes your computer or eBook reader.


----------



## KindleKid (Feb 11, 2009)

I would have to guess yes..everything Sony does is ultra proprietary. "Memory Stick" anyone?


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Anniehow said:


> Are books you buy at the Sony store for the e-reader "DRMed"?


OK, so funny, as I was really confused upon first read here. I thought you were referring to the file type and that Sony had decided to type theirs as a doctor of medicine "DRMed = Dr. Med". Jim pass the rum, I need a bit more! Someone hand me a blue margarita...or have I had too many already!


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

Maybe Robin can lend me some of her cough medicine.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm pretty sure they are. Remember when Sony caused problems to all those computers when people tried to rip CD's?


----------

